# Fishing around Jekyll



## jimbo4116 (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope that some of you will post some reports about the fishing around jekyll and St Mary's.  I fish the gulf for trout and reds, mostly out of Econfina or Aucilla river.  Would like to start fishing over there, just don't know where and when to go.

Look forward to the forum.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 11, 2007)

How's Ecofina been lately? Never been there, but we're working on a possible trip there maybe in Feb. if the weather is decent.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wood Smoke said:


> How's Ecofina been lately? Never been there, but we're working on a possible trip there maybe in Feb. if the weather is decent.



Overall the year has been good.  This fall has been up and down because of the water temp.  Hadn't been in two weeks but we didn't limit but had 6 good trout and 2 reds last time out.  Spring warrior has actually been better according to those who have been in the last week.

If you going to Econfina, I assume you are fishing for specks, the trout season is closed in Febuary.


----------

